
Ask HN: I want to get through university, help? - HiroshiSan
I&#x27;m 25 studying math in university, I have 4 years left, I took the semester off because I lost motivation, I have really bad study habits, if you go through my post history I ask for similar advice.<p>I want to get through this math degree, not to become a mathematician but to learn to think like one. I then want to combine it with programming and go the startup route.<p>How can I build the necessary habits, skills, etc, to get through university? School just always felt like a slog, I never did well, and I don&#x27;t attribute it to my intelligence but just really bad habits.<p>What got you through school? How did you do it?
======
gamechangr
I hate to say it, but you should switch to a different major (forget Math) if
you have below average study habits.

In the beginning math might be about intelligence (basic logic) but after
Calculus (which is the beginning for a math degree) you get into true math
classes that require EXCEPTIONAL STUDY HABITS.

You don't need that much math for programming anyways? (gaming maybe).

Skip the math and start programming! Get any job you can programming and then
go back and "fill in the gaps of your math logic". You will realize that you
need WAY less math than you would get in a math degree. WAY LESS.

Your job will most likely pay for classes as well.

Hope that helps!

------
owebmaster
I don't know how you do it, but I'm 29 and my biggest regret is to be a
dropout when I was 23 years old. Now I'm going to get back to the university
next semester with a lot more understanding of how this is important. At least
for me and my background/life.

